# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg, always my favorite



## ThienNgo Le (Oct 19, 2016)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30351556821/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29805938013/in/dateposted-public/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29805937983/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## abax (Oct 19, 2016)

Anybody else having trouble with Flickr to night? I really
wanted to see these photos and Flickr wouldn't load. Damn!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2016)

It's working fine for me tonight. I wasn't here last night.


----------

